# 28mm sloop of war



## roadskarekustoms (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi all, 
I scratch build terrain for tabletop wargames, and here is the latest...
New project is a sloop of war...single masted and gaff rigged. Everything is scratch built, except the .38 cal shell casings I used for a mast support. the cannons are cone shaped bead caps, plastic tubing. cardbord, seed beads, mini grommets and craft sticks.
The rest of the ship materials are foam core, cardboard, wooden dowels, heavy thread, craft sticks, brass tube, and a cut down charm for the crown on the stern...also scale chain for the rudder chains. It's not meant to be a "spot-on" historical representation of anything but I did do some research to get it to look as it should and not so large as to take up too much space on the game table.
Oh, and the mast and rat lines along with the bowsprit and sails are removable for transport.


























































Let me know what ya think,
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## roadskarekustoms (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nicely down! :thumbsup:

Will you be able to get photos of it on the board? :lurk5:


----------

